# Help ID this spring clip... MTD Lawnflite 12.5 / 38



## olriley (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi. First time poster here. Today I swapped out the transaxle on my machine. It was a kinda long and painful job with lots of hammering, especially to get the wheels off. Anyway, at one point this strange bent wire clip fell to the floor from somewhere up in the machine, I must have dislodged it. Does anyone know what it is, what it does and where I need to put it back? Thanks!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Comp Spring Clip I believe it hooks to the shift lever.
http://www.partstree.com/parts/mtd/...wheels-rear-drive-frame-lower-pedal-assembly/
Part number 85 on the diagram part number "MTD 732-0525"


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

WOW!! How did you find that Bill?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It's there to hold tension on the shifter,so it doesn't flop around.
If you've ever worked on this type of tractor, it's common to have them pop out,when removing the trans.


----------



## olriley (Sep 17, 2017)

What a great forum. Thanks pogobill.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Glad we could be of some help. Now pop over to the introductions section and tell us a little about yourself and that tractor of yours!
Cheers


----------



## olriley (Sep 17, 2017)

will do!


----------



## rdr202 (Apr 5, 2010)

Use caution when pulling the wheels off you don't want to dislodge the axle from the transmission.


----------

